# Need Advice - Big Project



## timbo2112 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm a part of a new social media site and looking to be able to produce custom tshirts to promote.

Initially I want to be able to sell custom tshirts that I create and promote and then move on to having a dedicated site that other members of the social network can create and promote to sell through my site and do a commission split.

Being that these tshirts will be shipped globally, what is the best site to use that can fulfil orders and still keep a decent profit margin to make it worthwhile?

Also, which of these sites allow for me to have my own store that I can have other people promote their shirts in the same domain and us both share in the profits?

I need for it to all be nice and easy so as the other contributors are happy to promote and get paid rather than decide to do their own sites etc.

Any help would be greatly appreciated... and any advice on strategy ect that you think I should pursue is also welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

There are definitely systems set-up like that where you have your own site with commissions but then all orders are sent directly to your fulfillment centre. We use such a method for some of our clients. I don't know about splitting the commissions based on designs though, that might be a bit difficult, at least to do it automatically.

So that answers your question. As far as other advice. I definitely and highly recommend focusing on a local market first. Even Facebook started small. With anything online you need to practice and work with your model first and make sure it is solid before you explode onto the world. Internet users are very aggressive and I doubt you would last long if you went global on day 1. So that would solve your global shipping problem for now. As there will be no margins for you at that point if you tried to cover shipping costs.


----------



## timbo2112 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Rylan,

I'm still trying to figure out the best way to go about it.
I did find a site that you could sell other peoples designs and add your own little commission onto. So that may be the way to go.

But from what I saw they pay out their commissions quarterly which is just bonkers!!


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

You might find that to be common. Most of these sites will be heavily populated with people that sell only a few t-shirts here and there and not full businesses so to send a cheque for $5 doesn't make much sense so they build up and send larger cheques. I would also check to see how they pay too.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

A new site out is www.print.co

They are allowing beta users in. Pretty powerful software.


----------

